# misc...aquarium stuff for sale pu dfw,tx



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I had some stuff come up, that I would reather not talk about, and want to keep this as a "for the ones that don't know what happen don't ask, and for the ones that know, please keep it to your self".... I have for sale...

one- oceanic brown wood trim 60g tank. holds water. would like $65.00 for it. 48x12.5x23.25
(or keep it and make it a planted tank, I was going to turn it in to a saltwater tank... only way I think I could keep tank is to turn it in to a planted tank, and use the plants, filters, and fish I have.. 

one- 24 inch t5 normal out put 14w x2 with coralife 6,700k and colormax. 4-6 months old. would like $25.00 
one 30 inch t5 normal out put fixture 18w x 2 with coralife 6,700k and colormax 2-3 months old. would like $35.00 

20g high 24x12.5x16 black trim would like $20.0

and more stuff as I find it..

Thanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Got any ten gallon setups?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nope sorry robert I don't have any 10g set ups, just a 10g stand...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

no one wants to help me out


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I reposted it on dfwfishbox for you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, 

t5 normal out put light fixture(both of them) pending digital_gods(robert)
20 gallon pending metrofish(frank) 
mag 7 sold, to a guy on dfw/dallas mas.
55g plus - $60.00 guy never called back.
55g wooden stand 28 inches tall $25.00


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um so it's poll time.... should I make this 55g plus a planted tank or back to 25 planted/25 saltwater like I had my tanks before I found the 60g


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Your asking the wrong crowd about salt water. Maybe in the future we will see the saltwater trade take on aquascapping using marine algae and sea weed. What your asking here will only get you a slanted answer of fresh water. Same would go for the one of the saltwater groups like Dallas Mas or DFWMAS, your answer would be slanted towards saltwater. What matters is that what ever would make you happy at the end of the day.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\----- Robert is very smart.. how do I go about getting him a gold star and a trophy... 

I ended up turn the oceanic 55+ plus in to a saltwater tank, and it was hard work but looking at it I have been smiling the whole day with happy-ness.

I still have the 25g planted tank and a empty 25g, and the 29g that was saltwater. it empty need to clean it up.

thinking of getting some two by for, and making a stand for the 29g so I can have a 29g planted tank on top, and the 25g planted on the bottom..

the two 24 inch t5 14w x 2 light figure are gone.

the 3 is on the planted 25g.

the 30 inch t5 18w x2 I will end up using.

25g one of them or two of them will be for sale...

hob aqueion 30 for sale.. going to use my hang on back mag 250 canister on the 29. with a nano 425 for circle-lation.

build journal will be up soon....
don't worry even though I have saltwater.. I have left this club or the planted tank or freshwater world.

I'm thinking about making a small shrimp tank too. guess it time to talk to jax, or foreverknight.


----------

